# political posts



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

I personally have no trouble with political posts. However if steveox is in trouble

these jokers should receive the same punishment http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29849


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not a part of that thread but the one political one I had, which was about the electorial college at least was valid. It's not like I was attacking one side or the other. I was just curious about what people thought.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No witchunt here Neutron.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I was basing that off of the other thread that's in the Admin forum about Steveox that I started. 

I think it's pretty pathetic that some of yall are saying it's perfectly okay for him to act the way he does on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Neutron said:


> I was basing that off of the other thread that's in the Admin forum about Steveox that I started.
> 
> I think it's pretty pathetic that some of yall are saying it's perfectly okay for him to act the way he does on this forum.


Not at all Some of just dont like double standards..He's not the only nut job to post in these forums..I just dont like to see him being singled out


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

What double standards would that be?

The only reason I singled him out is because he's the most extreme of them out there. The other "nut jobs" as you call them aren't nearly as bad and don't piss of a lot of people with stupid or insulting posts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Neutron said:


> What double standards would that be?
> 
> The only reason I singled him out is because he's the most extreme of them out there. The other "nut jobs" as you call them aren't nearly as bad and don't piss of a lot of people with stupid or insulting posts.


I was not referring to you!!!!! But if you read some of the posts by some of our more liberal members.. you will find some posts and topics just as bad as his..( i was refferring to the thread i linked to)


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I wasn't saying you were pointing to me, I was just curious.

Who else posts stupid and idiotic topics and polls??


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Neutron said:


> Who else posts stupid and idiotic topics and polls??


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Neutron said:


> I wasn't saying you were pointing to me, I was just curious.
> 
> Who else posts stupid and idiotic topics and polls??


I would prefer not to mention other members..But there are plenty bush-haters(the ones who take personal shots against him) on this board(no im not suggesting anyone needs to be banned) that do the same thing he does..he may go overboard a little too much..but if you are gonna shut him down ya gotta shut the otherside down too


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's another stupid thread totally full of lies and distortions..http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29808


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

another one http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29743


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, people are posting the truth. Just because you don't like it...

Steve has been rude to other members and frankly he ignores warnings from admins/mods. Those are reasons for banning, not one's political views.

Personally, I love his posts. They are so easy to discredit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

another one http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29740


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

All of those posts are just as stupid as anything steveox posted


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, I've pretty much decided that this will be my last time on this forum. This forum has NOTHING to do with satellite at all. It's been turned into a big off topic forum.

I'm tired of Steveox's crap so I will leave. At least over at the "other" satellite forum they talk about SATELLITE news and whatnot.


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

Un-lucky said:


> All of those posts are just as stupid as anything steveox posted


Just because you don't agree with their political leaning, doesn't mean that they are stupid. I don't agree with Steveox, but I don't think he is stupid JUST because I don't agree with him.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I often agree with him, and still think his posts are stupid and just designed to inflame, as are many on both sides of the political spectrum. Some, including Mr Ox go way overboard in their hate, fabrications and exaggerations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Neutron said:


> Well, I've pretty much decided that this will be my last time on this forum. This forum has NOTHING to do with satellite at all. It's been turned into a big off topic forum.
> 
> I'm tired of Steveox's crap so I will leave. At least over at the "other" satellite forum they talk about SATELLITE news and whatnot.


Sounds like you don't have the thick skin required to post here. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Un-Lucky said:


> Sounds like you don't have the thick skin required to post here. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


:icon_lame

Coming from someone who isn't even a member..........:kickbutt: :bonk1:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Un-Lucky said:


> Sounds like you don't have the thick skin required to post here. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


For someone complaining about unbecoming conduct... :nono2:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Out of the three posts that irritate un-lucky, I would say that at least two of then are legitimate topics and are not stupid. The third is idle speculation about a conspiracy to shut down US elections and is more like the old "Roger" postings of the past. Yet non of them in my mind, reach the inane lelve of most of Stevox posts. The only place where I saw any "double standard" was the thread were SteveOx was admonished for his "gay vote" Kerry picture and then James followed up with more after Steveox voluntarily removed his.

Un-lucky, you are over-sensitive. There has been plenty of Clinton-bashing on this site for years. There has been constant barbs thrown at us liberals. There is no double standard when it comes to Bush-bashing. We are an equal-opportunity, affirmative-action bashing group!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

RichW said:


> There has been plenty of Clinton-bashing on this site for years. There has been constant barbs thrown at us liberals. There is no double standard when it comes to Bush-bashing. We are an equal-opportunity, affirmative-action bashing group!


:computer:Other moving targets have included:
Rush Limbaugh
Al Sharpton
Ronald Reagan
Jesse Jackson
Newt Gingrich
Michael Moore :barf:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

If you want a double standard, it is commonplace here to refer to liberals as traitorous unpatriotic Marxist communists. However, just try to compare conservatives to ANYTHING negative like, oh say...fascists, and you can expect vitriol and flames that will go on for 10 pages. Stand back, because it will probably start soon now that I have mentioned the dreaded F word in reference to the oh-so patriotic conservatives.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> it is commonplace here to refer to liberals as traitorous unpatriotic Marxist communists.


Methinks someone exaggerates way too much. But then, what's new?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Methinks someone exaggerates way too much. But then, what's new?


Only very slightly. Ask any of the liberals around here. I have been described as a communist/Marxist/etc. a number of times.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah it happens. Not from everyone but a certain fringe around here has told the liberals to leave America or accused us of simply not wanting what is right for America as opposed to having a different idea of what that is. 

And heck plenty of posts by certain liberals claiming the conservatives don't carfe about people, etc. 

But no not all conservatives here would say this. That would be unfair.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Bogy said:


> If you want a double standard, it is commonplace here to refer to liberals as traitorous unpatriotic Marxist communists. However, just try to compare conservatives to ANYTHING negative like, oh say...fascists, and you can expect vitriol and flames that will go on for 10 pages. Stand back, because it will probably start soon now that I have mentioned the dreaded F word in reference to the oh-so patriotic conservatives.


Actually, the difference between a socialist and a fascist is that the fascists allow for private ownership of government-controlled industry, whereas the socialists want the government to own it too. What's that got to do with conservatism which in its ideal form allows private ownership AND control?

No need to flame me on this one, I'm a born-again fundamentalist Christian with Libertarian political views so I've already got enough problems!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know who runs this site but I would think about changing it so the political post don't show up on the Latest Threads main page. I have had a few people email me after I told them to come to this site for information . One person told me it was nothing more then a fist fight over politics website and they did not understand why it was called dbstalk. I stopped posting politics because of it. Something you should look at.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mainedish said:


> I don't know who runs this site but I would think about changing it so the political post don't show up on the Latest Threads main page. I have had a few people email me after I told them to come to this site for information . One person told me it was nothing more then a fist fight over politics website and they did not understand why it was called dbstalk. I stopped posting politics because of it. Something you should look at.


There is a way to add a link to ignore the Potpourri forum. I will look into it.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Pepper said:


> Actually, the difference between a socialist and a fascist is that the fascists allow for private ownership of government-controlled industry, whereas the socialists want the government to own it too. What's that got to do with conservatism which in its ideal form allows private ownership AND control?
> 
> No need to flame me on this one, I'm a born-again fundamentalist Christian with Libertarian political views so I've already got enough problems!


I'm not planning to get into the whole definition of fascism thing (again), your post at least partly supports my post. You didn't bother to state that there is a difference between liberals and communists. Or even socialists.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Fascism is

1. A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, stringent socioeconomic controls, suppression of the opposition through terror and censorship, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.

2. A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.
3. Oppressive, dictatorial control.

Several different economic relationships between industry and the state are still allowed.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> There is a way to add a link to ignore the Potpourri forum. I will look into it.


Chris, I applaud all the effort you put into trying to accomodate requests like this. Frankly when I read:


mainedish said:


> I don't know who runs this site  but I would think about changing it so the political post don't show up on the Latest Threads main page. I have had a few people email me after I told them to come to this site for information . One person told me it was nothing more then a fist fight over politics website and they did not understand why it was called dbstalk. I stopped posting politics because of it. Something you should look at.


I figured anyone who can say those things obviously doesn't have much practice doing research... so it's a good thing you run the site and are more tolerant than I 

Thanks for all you (and others) do to keep this a great place to hang around.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I would think about changing it so the political post don't show up on the Latest Threads main page.


Excellent idea. I think things are calming down a bit over there since a certain party seems to have disappeared. Now, if we can train another certain party to refrain from the self **censored** expletives I think the tone would go down another notch. Why it is necessary to use such terms (even if they insert **'s to "hide" them) is beyond me.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That sounds like a g**at i*ea


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I know this is a satellite forum, but what does Gilat have to do with the subject under discussion?  For those outside the loop, Gilat owns Starband.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'll tell you what, anyone who no longer wishes access to any of the non-DBS forums, just let me know by sending me an e-mail to [email protected] with your username and which forums you want taken off your account. Non-DBS related posts will no longer show up on the home page and in any of the searches once I set your account to ignore those forums.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:icon_lol:



mainedish said:


> "I don't know who runs this site...":scratchin


Mainedish, you've been an active member here for well over a year and have made
more than 950 posts and you _don't know who runs this site???_ :feelbette :kickbutt:

:lol: :hurah: :rolling: !rolling


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Nick said:


> :icon_lol:
> 
> Mainedish, you've been an active member here for well over a year and have made
> more than 950 posts and you _don't know who runs this site???_ :feelbette :kickbutt:
> ...


No I didn't . I still think it's a mistake to have politics on this website. I am as guilty as anyone of posting but not anymore.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually the politics is one of the reasons why I came here. I was already a member of several DBS and Home Theater related websites that censored anything even remotely political. Talking politics with people you respect and have other interests in common is a plus in my book. 

The reason it works most of the time (not always) is because people come here to talk about DBS technology. They thus aren't going to use the hit and run, no holds barred tactics that make one look like a total jerk on usenet forums and the like. Such behavior gets you put on ignore lists, and from then on you can't talk about DBS subjects anymore and be taken seriously. Thus for the most part, those who talk politics on boards dedicated to other subjects are much more polite and refrain from abusing the system. Thus I've always found the conversation of higher caliber than that found on pure political forums.

The thing of late that irritated me was the constant barrage of topics, all so simular to each other that the message was mostly repetative and bordered on spam. Such antics bring to mind the debator that wants to win by simply being loudest rather than having the best ideas.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Excellent idea. I think things are calming down a bit over there since a certain party seems to have disappeared. Now, if we can train another certain party to refrain from the self **censored** expletives I think the tone would go down another notch. Why it is necessary to use such terms (even if they insert **'s to "hide" them) is beyond me.


If they're good enough for the Vice President of the United States on the Senate floor, then they're good enough for me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Danny R said:


> Actually the politics is one of the reasons why I came here. I was already a member of several DBS and Home Theater related websites that censored anything even remotely political. Talking politics with people you respect and have other interests in common is a plus in my book.
> 
> The reason it works most of the time (not always) is because people come here to talk about DBS technology. They thus aren't going to use the hit and run, no holds barred tactics that make one look like a total jerk on usenet forums and the like. Such behavior gets you put on ignore lists, and from then on you can't talk about DBS subjects anymore and be taken seriously. Thus for the most part, those who talk politics on boards dedicated to other subjects are much more polite and refrain from abusing the system. Thus I've always found the conversation of higher caliber than that found on pure political forums.
> 
> The thing of late that irritated me was the constant barrage of topics, all so simular to each other that the message was mostly repetative and bordered on spam. Such antics bring to mind the debator that wants to win by simply being loudest rather than having the best ideas.


You make some very good points Danny and I thank you for pointing them out. It would be very easy to get rid of the Potpourri forum but that's not what this site is about. Besides, our goals and posting rules are different from the other forums which set us apart. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

mainedish said:


> No I didn't . I still think it's a mistake to have politics on this website. I am as guilty as anyone of posting but not anymore.


And I thank you. The number of active threads in the Potpourri forum has gone down significantly.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I joined dbstalk for the Dish Network forums, found a lot of good advice and help when I needed it. When didn't really have anything better to do, checked out the Potpourri forum. The political threads are numerous, and I have to say they are somewhat addictive, sort-of like the soap operas. I wouldn't mind it if the political posts went away. I am trying to resist the temptation to..... ahgh. However, I think the Potpourri forum does serve a useful purpose on dbstalk so maybe just ban political posts in election years....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

pjmrt said:


> I...I think the Potpourri forum does serve a useful purpose on dbstalk so maybe just ban political posts in election years....


Despite some of the heated political rhetoric recently, overall we've had some interesting, and even "fun" discussions.  I think the old adage, _"Never argue about politics or religion"_ is valid, especially when you're in arm's reach of each other. Here, we're at a safe distance from each other, and reasonably anonymous. I would hate for a fist-fight (do they still do that?) to break out - all that blood and all.

At the moment, we seem to be _sans provocateur_, but I'm sure it won't be long before someone steps in to fill the breech.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I joined here in the first few days of the site because I knew a number of the people here from my days as a DBS sub. Even though I no longer had a dish I still enjoyed discussing things with the old gang. I checked with Chris as to whether he minded me joining since I no longer had DBS and he assured me I was welcome. For me, the Non-DBS part of the site was perfect. Same guys I had known for several years already, and a site that didn't ban everything that wasn't strictly DBS.

I rarely post in the DBS areas of the site, unless the topic turns to Cable, which I do have, which I figures gives me the right, or even obligation, to take part.

I have noticed that the rhetoric has quieted down significantly in the past few days. Not that everyone is agreeing on everything, but the nasty stuff seems to have died down quite a bit. 

I appreciate this site. Glad its here, and while I am glad things have settled down, I wouldn't want the non-DBS chit-chat part to go away. Then I'd just have to haunt the DBS parts.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I think this is an awesome site, in part because of the eclectic topics and provocative posts. I've got Dish and a 921 so those subject matter forums are of great interest, but I really enjoy the political chatter and some of the human interest threads. 

I am glad that things have toned down in the last few days. That's a greatly appreciated relief.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Besides which, while politics is a hot topic, without it people's aggressions would just turn toward DBS with the same fervor. 

I remember plenty of arguments over DirecTV vs Echostar. Before that there was DTS vs DD, and then the always fun topic on if those fancy cables actually make a difference. :lol:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

pjmrt said:


> I joined dbstalk for the Dish Network forums, found a lot of good advice and help when I needed it. When didn't really have anything better to do, checked out the Potpourri forum. The political threads are numerous, and I have to say they are somewhat addictive, sort-of like the soap operas. I wouldn't mind it if the political posts went away. I am trying to resist the temptation to..... ahgh. However, I think the Potpourri forum does serve a useful purpose on dbstalk so maybe just ban political posts in election years....


So you want the "nanny state" to smack your wrist so you don't have to control yourself?


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

no "nanny states", whatever that actually is.

There is a point overall though - the purpose of the forum is DBS and related discussion. Potpourri forum is an interesting diversion, but if it gets dominated by political posts (which it has), there is a risk of reducing the number of people who post to the actual DBS forums. Nothing starts fights better than politics - and when you disagree with a view held by one side, they sometimes take it personally. Add to that threads which are sure to cause inflamed responses (whether they were designed to do that or not) and heated electronic arguments are sure to occur. Ultimately the dbstalk.com admins need to determine if the large number of political posts help or hurt the forum overall. Afterall, you can argue politics anywhere -- there aren't that many places you can discuss technology, at least with people who have some clue about it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Look at this site as if it were dessert. You can only eat so much, so you don't want to overindulge in one spot (hot politics in potpourri) at the expense of missing all of the good subject matter expertise elsewhere!!


----------

